
"TSA and Pigs" - coloneltcb
https://www.nsfwcorp.com/dispatch/tsa-shooting/b426727ef18c81a988c5b39fe7f2db6515ead7f0/
======
pedalpete
I disagree with this article which makes it seem like anybody who has a
dislike for the TSA is being manipulated by anti-union PR campaign.

The truth is that the TSA is the physical embodiment of the nanny-state which
most people experience. We are never physically confronted by government data-
mining, most police activity, CTV cameras, etc. etc. But we do physically come
face to face with the TSA, they ask us for our IDs, go through our belongings,
make us remove articles of clothing, etc. etc.

We see other people get herded like sheep along with us, we see children being
patted down (I see this more in Canada than in any other country I've visited,
I know it's not the TSA, but the equivelant), my mother had her knitting
needles confiscated, these are real things being done by the government(s),
and we as people who have been promised freedom and autonomy know that it
isn't right. Our feeling are hurt, we feel our liberties being taken away.
We're more afraid of the TSA than we are of any terrorists. We don't look at
the TSA and say "thanks for keeping us safe", because we know they aren't.

The reason the TSA has become so powerful may well be because of a bunch of
lobbying and the introduction of a union, but that isn't why we dislike them.

